# New and miscarrying today!



## Mandy04

Hi all! I made a post and nice long post in loss forum! I hope to chat soon!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: sorry for ur loss :(


----------



## Mandy04

Thank you so much!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B21

welcome


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mandy04

Thanks so much you guys! I appreciate the welcomes!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome. I am sorry to hear of your loss. I am sure I will see you around the loss board. I found out my baby died on Wed. I was 9+6 and it stopped growing about five prior. I just passed the baby last night. I hope it happens quickly and easily for you.:hugs:


----------



## Mandy04

Ty Angel. Unfortunately it's not happening as quick as I hoped. I have the fear that I will end up with a d&c. I was 12wks but found out yesterday the baby died at 8wks &nd 3 days. It's depressing that my poor child has been in there about 5 weeks now and I knew 
nothing. I have been bleeding for a week not heavy no horrid cramps some uncomfy ones and have not passed any clots or tissue bleeding isnt heavy. So I go to ob Mo.day and I see a d&c as my onlu option. I am so sorry for your loss and hope gour coping well and the pain was'nt to bad as I heard it could be as bad as labor.


----------



## angel2010

Mandy04 said:


> Ty Angel. Unfortunately it's not happening as quick as I hoped. I have the fear that I will end up with a d&c. I was 12wks but found out yesterday the baby died at 8wks &nd 3 days. It's depressing that my poor child has been in there about 5 weeks now and I knew
> nothing. I have been bleeding for a week not heavy no horrid cramps some uncomfy ones and have not passed any clots or tissue bleeding isnt heavy. So I go to ob Mo.day and I see a d&c as my onlu option. I am so sorry for your loss and hope gour coping well and the pain was'nt to bad as I heard it could be as bad as labor.

My baby stopped growing at 8+3 as well. Although I was 9+6 when I went in, the baby was already measuring 5 days behind, based on an ultrasound at 7+4. So that would have put it at 9+1 when we went in, but they said the baby only measured 8+3. (Sorry for rambling there). I believe that you commented on my other thread questioning whether the pain was as bad as labor. My pain was excruciating. Heaven forbid I ever have to go through this again, I will choose a D&C right away (I can only assume it has to be better than what I experienced). I am so sorry that it is taking so long. I hope that the d&c goes smoothly. Please feel free to pm me if you want to talk.:hugs:


----------



## Mandy04

I've been talkinh to my mom she says the pain is worse than labor (maybe exagerating a bit lol)...then alot of post here have said "excruciating pain" I had my daughter with no epidural and then I wanted to kill myself the pain was so un earable lol. The bleeding seems to be picking up or I"m just having little gushes here and there. Ob appt tomorrow morning. Sorry for rambling and repeating myself lol. I hope your feeling well and coping ok.


----------



## angel2010

Don't worry about rambling. I really hope tomorrow goes well. I had gushes on Friday and yesterday. Do you have some pain meds in case it happens tonight.:hugs:


----------



## Mandy04

No..and I'm,actually praying I don't as I do not do well with pain. I don't have no pain at all today no cramps so I'm hopeing it's not the quiet before the storm bleeding is a little heavy but that's bout it.


----------



## angel2010

I'll say a little pray for you.


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Good luck today, let me know how you are doing.:hugs:


----------

